# My goat walks on handstand!



## Rita (Sep 6, 2018)

So I got a 3 month old Dwarf Nigerian doe and had to bring her in from quarantine due to a bobcat prowling around. Diapered her and pinned diaper to T-shirt and boys undies to keep it on. She didn’t like it and proceeded to walk around with her back legs held high up in he air! Lol 
She is outside now, set up a shelter for my LGD within her area until she can join my doe and buck, so no more diapers.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Sep 6, 2018)

That's too funny...   Pretty little goat though!


----------



## Latebloomerar (Sep 6, 2018)

Poor baby! She'll be glad when she can get with the other goatsies.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 6, 2018)

You can buy doggie diapers at Walmart and petsmart..I've used them on a 3 day old calf and on a large dog before.


----------

